# Any runners here???



## Corvs Queen (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to start jogging/running in an attempt to lose my baby weight. I would be running on hard ground in the open. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am going to look at shoes tomorrow. Is there something special I should look for when buying shoes. I am a complete newb at exercise in general so any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a runner but I don't have the best advice for shoes since mine suck, but I do interval training and it works well for me. Couch to 5K is a good start for that. You'll be able to improve pretty quickly. It'll give you breaks when you need to slow down but you'll be pushing yourself really hard during the fast parts and changing speed will keep your metabolism burning at a high rate. Running was the hardest thing for me to do to start out. I could run 2 minutes but now can run an hour. If you need extra motivation, sign up for a 5K in a few months and prepare for it now to keep you going and getting you ready for it.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I started with the Couch to 5K and it is really good. It's a great way to get you into running.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 5, 2008)

Just giving this a little bump.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jun 6, 2008)

Couch to 5k is the best. I started it in January and fell in love.

I'm now working my ass off to train for the Disney World half marathon in January 2009


----------



## shorty (Jun 6, 2008)

I think im gonna try this couch to 5k thing, i can run on a treadmill but am sick of paying £40 a month just to use a treadmill when going outdoors is free!! last time i tried outside though it felt so hard, MUCH different from a treadmill so im gonna give this a shot!!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you all!  i know i didn't start this thread, but i've been trying to get into running to get in shape.  the couch to 5k program sounds awesome!  and do-able!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 8, 2008)

So, I am planning on going jogging for the first time in the morning. I hope I make it. Wish me luck. I really hate exercise so I hope that this is something that will grow on me.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 8, 2008)

wtf is couch to 5k?


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 8, 2008)

I think they mean from the couch to a 5-k run...i could be wrong though. I ran my first half marathon last year and its a huge rush.


Good luck!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

If you're really wanting to get into running, I suggest that you go to a store that specializes in running gear so that you can get your stride and feet analyzed to ensure that you get shoes that fit properly.  If you overpronate (foot turns out as you run) or supinate (foot turns in as you run), then shoes that fit a runner that does not have those problems will not work for you - and vice versa.  Also, the treadmill is great for getting your speed up.  You don't really realize how fast you can run until you get on a treadmill.  Good luck - running is a fantastic workout.  Once you get that runners' high, you'll get what everyone was talking about!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_wtf is couch to 5k?_

 
Cool Running :: The Couch-to-5K Running Plan


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 9, 2008)

I started running in the fall and it helped me sooooo much, sadly I stopped in November because it started getting too cold. L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres a fire lane trail behind my neighborhood, thats where I run. I run the one behind my neighborhood and the one thats on the next street total, I would say all-in-all its only about 1 mile. Which is good for starting out. 

I usually take my iPod with me and I go at NIGHT. Like...dark outside. Because
A) I really don't want to be running when like...people are out there walking their dogs and shit
B) I don't want to have to deal with other runners, aka the chatty soccer moms (no offense)
annnnnd
C) Its sooooo darn peaceful. By 8:30 the sun is down its not 100 million degrees out, and no one else is out. I usually forget that I'm running around behind a bunch of houses in the 'burbs. Haha. 

I would just do it. But don't start too big. In the beginning I told myself I was going to run EVERY NIGHT, 7 DAYS A WEEK. I was about 3 minutes into my first going " F--- this I ain't doing jack tomorrow out, I'm watching Lost and eating popcorn. F--- THIS!" Haha.

That first night was hell, but I forced myself to do it. And I forced myself to out the second night, and i noticed that it took a lot longer for it to get "hard" (haha, that was NOT a sexual reference!).

I just started running again and have already noticed a difference. Its a bit harder to do since i work nights, but I told myself that every night that I don't work, I run. So far so good. The scale shall become my friend afterall. Haha.

Just start easy, tell yourself that you're only going to do it 2 days/nights a week, and by the end of the second week you'll be WANTING to go out and run more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And yeah...and by the way...

I was one of those girls that HAAAAATED running
And I still am, but once I'm out that door, I'm out.


----------

